# Comanche's wound (graphic pics beware)



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Just wanted to post this log of pictures to show the progress of the healing.
We have been using Vetericyn and SSO cream.

Day 1 - 11/10/10 This photo was taken after the wound was cleaned up and the extender tendon was reattached.










Day 5 11/15/10 - We started using Vetericyn spray this day.
Everything had begun to fall apart at this point. It was nasty.




















11/17/10 - The vet had been out the evening before this was taken to trim off some of the dead skin. Day 4 of using the Vetericyn spray.


















11/19/10 - still healing...









11/21/10 - 8 days of using Vetericyn. Everything is starting to look new and fresh. The vet comes back out tomorrow afternoon so I guess she will be trimming away some more of that "flap"


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

wow!!! how did that happen


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness poor horse! What happened to him?


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

Poor guy! What happened to him? That's a nice boo boo!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

He got his leg stuck between the wall and the feeder.

It was only a three inch space so how he got his little leg back there is beyond me. But when he pulled it out, he pulled the feeder off the wall and cut himself wide open in the process.

It took 3 hours of surgery to stitch him back together - as he severed tendons and whatnot. 

He is currently 7 months old and so we were worried that he wouldnt be able to use the leg anymore since there was a lot of damage in there. He only missed a major vein by centimeters! But he is healing well and starting to use the leg already.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

That is deep! I would be most worried about the tendons healing properly. I wouldnt be suprised if he ends up stiff in that leg =/ poor fella
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Tendon injuries are pretty scary. The leg looks like it will probably not be too ugly once it heals (as far as scarring go's). Don't be surprised if it takes longer to heal then expected. Beauty took a full year before she finally stopped getting better. She severed both tendons so her prognosis was very poor. She came through with flying colors and only a small mechanical lameness. Good luck to you and the boy!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you for all the healing wishes for him. He sure can use it.
Although tonight he was acting like there was nothing wrong with him. He was rearing up playfully and trotting around.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

wow he got himself good...poor boy!!! Looks pretty good though so far...hope he heals sound!


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow, that's a nasty cut. He is young, he will probably heal pretty well.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, that's horrible. Sending good and healing thoughts his way.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

updated pics...

The vet was out yesterday and was very impressed with the progress his healing has made. She didnt need to trim anything this time and said she would be back out in 2 weeks.

She examined the flap of skin on the lower side and said it was not forming a pocket. She didnt want to trim the flap yet to since it was healthy tissue and wanted to wait to see how it grows in a few weeks. The rest of the stitches were removed as well. The outer side of the flap adhered.

10 days into using Vetericyn spray by the way.


----------



## WWA (Sep 30, 2010)

Ouch! That looks bad! But it seems to be a 'healthy' wound. Fingers crossed the healing keeps improving this way! 
I will keep an eye on this thread and watch the progress...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Poor boy! It's really healing up though~


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Ohh myy!!
Thats nasty! some great healing going on there! #sorry if i missed but hwats his prognosis onm work etc?


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Boy, I really know what you are going through! The first days are the hardest, when it is almost too scary to see where the wound is going - good, bad, really bad -, and then you settle into a routine and do whatever you have to do to get the horse well.

My horse is recovering nicely from what is called a catastrophic leg injury (see Phoenix had an accident), infact we are going to go for our first little ride since her accident next week. It is amazing what horses can recover from, it looks like your little guy is doing well and I hope to goodness all tendons and ligaments heal properly and this is just a little hitch on the path of a happy horse life. Keep up the good work, wishing you all the best.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

15 days since the injury and 12 days of using Vetericyn and SSD cream.

I think its starting to look a lot better.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

It's looking alot better imo! Best wishes with him...he's young, so that to me, is a huge advantage here.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

OMG poor guy and poor YOU. Looks much better than it did. I hope all goes really well for you and this guy


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

19 days into healing...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Still looking great . He'll be healed up in no time at all.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank You


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Healing up nicely!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you for continually posting pics. I did that when my boy got injured and it nice to be able to watch the healing process!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Lookin good!!!


----------



## WWA (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW! What an improvement!! It looks great!


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

is all you used the vetricyn spray? (sp?) i saw some of this at dover and was considering buying it. so do you think it really works? have you used it on other things with good results as well?


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I am completely sure that the Vetericyn works. In the past two weeks the vet has been so amazed at the speed in which he is healing. I also had a rash on myself that wouldnt go away. I used Vetericyn spray on it a few times and it is finally going away. Also Comanche had a sore on his nose from the muzzle we have had to keep on him (he keeps chewing his wound) - I used Vetericyn spray on it and it once and the next day it looked SO much better.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Pictures from 12/1/10
21 days into healing


----------



## zaudika (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow, huge difference from the beginning until now... looking really good.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

What a difference


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks! Its almost like every few days we see this miraculous change in the wound. The body's ability to heal itself is simply amazing. I have been so pleased with the progress his wound is making these past two weeks. 



And his mobility is amazing. He is trotting, rearing and being a goof ball like nothing is wrong.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

WOWOWO! It is doing so great! I went through the whole thread and it looks awesome for how short of a time it has been. You should send the pictures to vetricin, he can be an ouchy spokes horse!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

wow, poor guy! That looks like it's healing well though, I guess that will give the rest of us hope if we ever encounter such a nasty injury!!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

It kinda creeps me out that it is all bumpy and kinda looks like brains though...lol


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Maggots are really good for injuries like this because they only eat dead skin
so only thing left would be the good skin ive seen it work before


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah that bubbly flesh does look like some sort of brains. :shock: But its called Granulation Tissue and part of the natural healing process.

Vet comes out in 5 more days for a recheck.

These photos are from 12/5/10 - 25 days into healing


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Another update for ya!

The edges of the wound on the outside and inner portion of his leg seem to be closing up. Pink skin is filling in the area where the icky gross tissue used to be.









Our vet comes out tomorrow and I am looking forward to her prognosis and evaluation.

Without the 2 months of training we had into him before the injury I really do think his care and treatment would be much tougher. He stands so well while we poke, scrub, dab, wipe...etc. Even our vet was amazed every time she has been out and worked on him. She said he certainly doesnt act like an ungelded 7 month old. 

Honestly, if you have a youngster... get some groundwork on him. Lay a foundation as soon as you can. Why? Because you never know what the next day could bring and having that foundation on him/her might make all the difference in the world at any given moment.

Photos taken 12/9/10 29 days into healing. 25 days of Vetericyn spray


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

That's going to be closed over in no time at all!!! What amazing progress


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow he healed up fast! Glad that everything is going to be okay for him and his movement doesn't seem to be affected. I think him being young helped a lot there, the young ones seem to jump back up a lot faster!


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

ew ew ew. I know that it says graphic pictures, but that always seems to draw me in more! haha. If that was my horse, I would of cried for hours! He's healing really really nicely!


----------



## Sasmudgeon (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks like it won't leave much of a scar! Vetericyn does work, I,m using it on a bad leg wound right now.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Good news all - our vet came out today and said that she has given him the all clear and doesnt need to see him again until gelding or booster shots need to be done. He is off the bute, off the Tucoprim and no more twice a day cleanings. She said clean it off every few days, spray it with Vetericyn a few times a day and in 6 weeks we should never even know that wound existed! 

She was completely amazed at how fast he healed. 

He is allowed to go out into the pasture by himself and get exercise and in about a month he can go back out with the horses.

Hallelujah!!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

He's still healing up pretty well I think. There are small scabs starting to form on places on the wound. We cleaned it off last night and took a few pictures. It definitely looks smaller and keeps getting better. We are still spraying the Vetericyn on it several times a day.

35 days since the injury
31 days of Vetericyn

These pics are from 12/15 (Comanche turned 8 months old on that day too)


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow! Impressive!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, it's looking great. He'll be healed up in no time at all.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Again...awesome progress for how long it's been!!! Great job!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I picked up some Vetericyn to treat some infected scratches and I'm very impressed with how it is working!

Great to hear about your boy - his wound is looking really healthy!


----------



## skypheonix (Dec 17, 2010)

Gosh that's quite some wound, glad he is going to be ok the thought of it happening to one my horses makes me queasy


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

New photos taken this evening... 12/24/10
44 days into healing
40 days of Vetericyn

We are still spraying the wound a few times a day with Vetericyn but only cleaning a few times a week now.

There are some scabby spots as you can see from the dark blotches on the wound. When we clean, the scabs dont really come off and the areas that are scabless are a bright red still more or less. 

Its getting so small, its hard to believe that it was once so big! The weird thing is, I expected it to get smaller but see the pink skin growing over it or at least skin with no hair on it getting bigger and the wound getting smaller. But how its healing, its like the skin is reaching in towards the center growing in to itself. I cant explain it! But its just magically shrinking! LOL

I love it!
Its truly amazing.

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, what an improvement!


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure this thread just cemented my mom's decision on getting the Vetricyn or however you spell it.  finally I've been looking into it awhile, not that our horses get into nasty accidents but you never know.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

The Vetericyn does have an expiration date on it and if it FREEZES it is no longer any good. The active ingredient dies. So you have to keep it indoors.

The bottles are pricey (about 35.00 USD) so if you cant keep it on hand, at least scope out the places around you that you can get it - in case of an emergency.


----------



## mapleridgefarm (Sep 20, 2010)

I work at a vet clinic and we use the Vetericyn VF (vet formula, a little different) all of the time. It is amazing stuff and worth the money!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Fantastic. It doesn't even look like he's going to have a very big scar either.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

That's great. Glad of such quick process. Not to wish you bad luck or anything if there would be anything wrong with his tendons (heaven forbid) you could feed him six 10-12 inch comfrey leaves per day for ten days. GOOD LUCK !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks for sharing the pictures. This poor boy must have been in so much pain. I agree with handling foals from the get go. It could mean a life or death difference. If they are used to being handled they won't think anything of it. 

So glad your boy is healing and hopefully the scarring will be minimal.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank You


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Amazing....looking good.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

This is an amazing thread. Subscribing.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

What a difference...just looks like he scraped himself and rubbed some skin and hair off!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

After all of the trauma subsided and I knew he was going to be ok... then taking care of a wound like this became fascinating. It was amazing to watch how the body repairs itself.


Comanche's injury 12/29/10
49 days of healing
45 days of Vetericyn

Getting smaller and smaller!!

His movement doesnt seem to be affected at all. He runs and plays just fine. He was gaiting down the runway to the pastures the other day when we had him out for exercise and he didnt miss a beat.

Added a pic with the hubbys hand there to show you how small the wound has become as compared to early on when it was so huge!!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

that's amazing how small it is now!!!


----------



## horse happy (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow! It looks indeed like the wound is shrinking! Isn't it amazing how the body just wants to heal and given the opportunity it begins to bring itself together?! Happy for you Kim! Go team Vetericyn!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Updated pictures

Comanche's injury 1/5/11
55 days of healing
51 days of Vetericyn

The incredible shrinking wound!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thats Simply Amazing. definitely subscribing! i wanna see what it looks like all healed up!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow that is soo awesome. Pretty soon you won't even know it had been there! Can't wait to see those pictures.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Updated pic

Comanche's injury 1/16/11
65 days of healing
61 days of cleaning the wound and applying Vetericyn

Every time I look at it, I just cant believe how quickly this healed.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, congrats! 

And I just want to comment on 2 things:

1. What a great, responsible owner you are

2. Thanks for keeping this thread updated so that we can see the progress and, most importantly so we can see how well the Veterciyn is working

Kudos to you!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi All

Just wanted to post some updated pictures for you. These were taken on 2/2/11. 82 days after the injury occurred. He is almost healed completely.

His gait and movement have not been affected at all.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

YAAAY all better! is he rideable now?


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I am sure he would be rideable but he is only 9 months old


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ahahaha yeah good point! lol i must have missed that part somewhere =P


----------



## CelticAngel (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow...that is incredible. Someone else mentioned it but I also wanted to say what an amazing job you did with making sure his wound was taken care of. You are a very large part of why he healed as well as he did. =-) You are a very good horse momma!!


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

DubyaS6 said:


> Wow, congrats!
> 
> And I just want to comment on 2 things:
> 
> ...


I second that!! Big believer in Vetericyn now too!


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

that is phenomenal! Well done!!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Just wanted to post an updated picture of Comanche's injury. All that remains is this small scar!

Miracles...!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, fantastic recovery!!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you! It just goes to show everyone... time, patience and good care can heal these horrible wounds. Dont give up on your horse if they should ever get something horrible... they can pull through it just fine.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You did a great job with him, well done.


----------

